# A mistake



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Be careful


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

LOL not for me. Maybe that style should be called "Stupid Fly"


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

What can I say? He has more balls than I do, at least for the next second or two.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Raise the legs & it's the perfect tomato launcher.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

:rofl: sorry.. but


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

pgandy said:


> What can I say? He has more balls than I do, at least for the next second or two.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Talk about exposing your vulnerabilities!
Not too sure wearing safety goggles is enough.
The connection between OTT and "hand slap" is well known.
I guess this is pushing "full butterfly" to the limit, unless
Wijia considers adding stilts to his stunt.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice thought. Painful result. I wonder if he tried again :mellow:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Darwin Award Nominee.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Darwin Award Nominee.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...Some kind of a new birth control therapy, perhaps.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Not just "Stupid Fly"...."NO FLY".... :screwy:


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

He won't have any marbles after the shot LoL..


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> ...Some kind of a new birth control therapy, perhaps.
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Oh my gosh!!! I laughed out loud so hard my wife was in the other room and asked what happened!!! Great reply Q!!!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

No pain no gain


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

pgandy said:


> What can I say? He has more balls than I do, at least for the next second or two.


I read this and spit out my beer. Hilarious. I should know better than drinking beer while reading forum posts. ><


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

nike said:


> Be careful


I am! - And that is definitely not me on that picture.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

...so, my keyboard is now covered in the water I was trying to drink when I opened this thread.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Mega fork hit THEN "HAND" SLAP probable. He is on a topless beach as well, right, to "heighten"' the risk? Oh STFU Chuck.

Fail.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Darwin Award Nominee.


Good idea ! :violin:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Mega fork hit THEN "HAND" SLAP probable. He is on a topless beach as well, right, to "heighten"' the risk? Oh STFU Chuck.
> 
> Fail.


Hand slap is bad enough, but ball slap..... :shocked:


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

No pain ...No gain...NO BRAIN!... :screwy: :screwy: :screwy: :screwy:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ifab25 said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > ...Some kind of a new birth control therapy, perhaps.
> ...


LOL!!! Only funny to the beholder, I must say!! 

Nevertheless, this is asking way too much for trouble. Hope the guy is safe right now, wherever he may be!!

Hope everything's fine, my friend!!! :wave:

Best regards (and to the missus too!!!  )

Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:rofl: the ball goes in the pouch before the release, not after! hahahah

Volp


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

Sad Sack


----------

